# can oscar's be paired ?



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a red tiger oscar right now, and have found a pair of oscars that are in a 38g tank that are 6-8" one possibly has a bit of HITH and other is fine...

One with HITH red tiger and other is fine but a albino... I have a 5" oscar in my 130g tank right now would I be able to add those 2 in my tank without worrying someone will get hurt ? Or what ya suggest....

Thanks Rob


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

The tiny tank they were in caused the HITH. You can try it, but be very careful. If two of them are males it will be ugly.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Phill0046 said:


> The tiny tank they were in caused the HITH. You can try it, but be very careful. If two of them are males it will be ugly.


ya i assumed the small tank had a partial blame as well as being neglected for the last 3 months her husband left and left his fish and she dont know how to care for em... and she said they had em both together in the same tank since they were babies and have never seen em fight or anything... my oscar i have i havent got a clue what he or she is but *** been calling my oscar a him lol i have a 130g 6ft long tank...also have a 75g as well here and a small 10g hospital tank


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thats perfect. If you have a six foot tank with a four foot backup i would say you are ready for anything. Do extra water changes and use melafix!


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yea, how often should water changes be done ? Every 3 days or every other day...


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ya I plan on putting him in my 10g hospital tank on 80-82deg 12" air stone with just a small HOB filter take the carbon filter out and dose with pimafix and melafix .... I'll have to snap pics of when he gets home for ya too


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

well these are a few pics she sent me today of them... she giving me all 3 for free now... dont know where the pleco will go dont even know what kinda he is... might see if the LFS will take him as i dont really need him anywere really...


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ditch the pleco


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Phill0046 said:


> Ditch the pleco


i plan to, just have ot find out where to take him... or see if a LFS will credit me something or i dunno... but i cant keep him i already have two pleco's here that are lazy


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

well i got them home today, there alot bigger then she told me lol.. which is no biggie...but the red oscar has HITH more then the albino...red oscar has some redness to his HITH and the albino looks to be just a start of HITH possibly.... she fed them feeders all the time and bloodworms so im assuming the feeders she fed them has done this to them...and being neglected for 3 months or more... should i just do 30% water change every other day with this guys or shall i use meds on them, the redness on the red oscar looks sore on him....

i can try and post pics of him later if needed for you's as well...


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Change the water as much as possible, melafix. I'm so glad you saved these guys.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Phill0046 said:


> Change the water as much as possible, melafix. I'm so glad you saved these guys.


well i actually went to the fish store and when i dropped off the big ass pleco, i grabbed some medication to treat the HITH 8 capsules for 6bucks.... he said he has used it before and it clears it up in a week....


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

well here are couple pics... you can see the albino isnt anywere near as bad as the red oscar eh....


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Apparently we are the only two people on this forum!  post some new pics after treatment!


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Phill0046 said:


> Apparently we are the only two people on this forum!  post some new pics after treatment!


LMAO exactly what i was thinking even tho i posted in the health/illness section and havent got anything yet...

but anyway i checked my ammonia and nitrite levels last night and they were alot higher then id ever wanna see in my tanks IMO, so i took the albino one out and put her in the 130g i have witht he other fish, she is doing ok temperment wise towards everyone in there the last couple days eating VERY well.... QT had a 70-75% water change and dosed with seachem safe to try and level out any nitrite/ammonia in the tank... the red oscar is still in the QT tank he is alot smaller then the albino tho which is good and easier on the bio system in that tank


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

you put a pair of sick oscars in a tank that wasnt cycled? doesnt sound too good. also a 135 is too small to house 3 oscars. gl witht he treatment


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

jd lover said:


> you put a pair of sick oscars in a tank that wasnt cycled? doesnt sound too good. also a 135 is too small to house 3 oscars. gl witht he treatment


I think you should go back and read the tank has been cycled... Both tanks are 130 as well as the QT tank


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

if it was cycled there shouldnt have been amonia....


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

jd lover said:


> if it was cycled there shouldnt have been amonia....


the tank wasnt big enought o house both the large oscar and overloaded the system, it back to normal now tho...


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

sorry no 1 has replyed and it may be due to the fact none the people who help have these kinda fish !!! not sure .


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

newbiecichlid99 said:


> sorry no 1 has replyed and it may be due to the fact none the people who help have these kinda fish !!! not sure .


the ones that help dont have these fish? are you kidding me? i already said a 135 wont be enough for 3 oscar no point healing hith and have it die due to agression. with the fact that he claims the tank was cycled yet there was ammonia in the tank just says alot. i try pointing that out and he said the tank couldnt handle the bio load, which if it was the case then the nirates would be high and not ammonia as the bb will turn ammonia into nitrites then nirates. on top of all that if he new the tank was too small why would he qt them in it.

i try helping but it seems if he follow advice then more would be willing to give other suggestions


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

jd lover said:


> newbiecichlid99 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry no 1 has replyed and it may be due to the fact none the people who help have these kinda fish !!! not sure .
> ...


When I said the tank WAS cycled it was, my 130g is fully established... There not all in my 130g tank, I have one in my hhospital tank that I'm medicating is what I meant...


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

i understrand the fact that your 135 is established. but for ammonia to show up in any tank whether its a show tank or qt tank its either not cycled or your bb has crash. back to my point a 135 is too small for 3 oscar and is only big enough for a PROVEN pair.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

jd lover said:


> i understrand the fact that your 135 is established. but for ammonia to show up in any tank whether its a show tank or qt tank its either not cycled or your bb has crash. back to my point a 135 is too small for 3 oscar and is only big enough for a PROVEN pair.


Ya maybe the bb crashed for some reasoning (nothing in the tank for awhile?) And the two I adopted are a proven pair, been together since they were babies and are well in the 8-10" range


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Have they raise a spawn? If not not a proven pair.if they are a pair then the lone Oscar will be kill


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

jd lover said:


> Have they raise a spawn? If not not a proven pair.if they are a pair then the lone Oscar will be kill


There both females, as well as the one "lonesome" one lol


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Then they're not a proven pair. 2 female may work but 3 in a 135 is crossing the line with water quality. 2 is pushing it


----------

